# How Did this Photog Makes her Pics so vivd and crisp?



## Rafa21 (Dec 12, 2008)

By looking at this picture can anyone tell what kind of photoshop was used to make the pictures so VIVD ..My first thought was Lomoyze but I;m not sure ..anyone have any ideas?[img=http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/4840/atgaaaa82eys8zfxmzhvuujpi9.th.jpg]


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 12, 2008)

I only see one photo...and it doesn't look like it's had a whole lot of PP done.

Good exposure is key.  A great lens will help and of course light is important.


----------



## Rafa21 (Dec 12, 2008)

so what kind of camera and lens gets such clearity? i work with a Nikkon d80 and do not get this kind of pics


----------



## Rafa21 (Dec 12, 2008)

[img=http://img71.imageshack.us/img71/7853/atgaaaclpz52ewsaowprk32wq8.th.jpg]

heres another


----------



## Rafa21 (Dec 12, 2008)

[img=http://img71.imageshack.us/img71/7853/atgaaaclpz52ewsaowprk32wq8.th.jpg]
and another


----------



## Overread (Dec 12, 2008)

sky in that shot looks like its been edited in.
Anyway first thoughts aside sharpness probable comes from several factors

1) tripod shot - so handshake not a problem - might or might not be the case, depends how it was shot

2) if tripod shot remote release used as well - further reducing any shake

3) most likley shot with a fast (large max aperture - f number at most f2.8 or smaller) prime (single focal length) lens. Can't tell the focal range. Lens is also likley to be a pro end lens

4) highend camera body - helps but not at much as the pro lens above, but still helps

5) sharpening the end result in editing

6) sharpening again after resizing for the internet and posting there.

Those factors will all aid in getting a sharp shot along with making sure settings (like shutter speed) are fast enough to freeze details - with this shot chances are the slowest speed was 1/200 since flash was most likley used and 1/200 is the fastest speed lowerend cameras and sync with a flash - other speeds might also have been used,

edit - looking at more shots I am guessing handheld with a fast prime - the depth of field in that last shot is shallow - a result of using a wider aperture to allow for a faster shutter speed.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 12, 2008)

Looks like a boost to saturation, edited for high contrast and sharpened.  Most likely a top quality lens, which does help with sharpness, contrast & saturation.


----------



## OldClicker (Dec 12, 2008)

Rafa21 said:


> so what kind of camera and lens gets such clearity? i work with a Nikkon d80 and do not get this kind of pics


The modern cameras are really amazing, but you still cannot buy a great shot.  You need to study and practice. - TF


----------



## Overread (Dec 12, 2008)

and stick a top end lens on the end of it - the difference between budget and top end in terms of quality is most definatly noticable


----------



## viridari (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm guessing there was a circular polarizer filter on the lens.


----------



## ksmattfish (Dec 13, 2008)

I don't see much I'd attribute to a particular lens or camera or pricetag; as usual it's about light, exposure, and processing.  I've never been able to spot the difference between an expensive lens and a cheapie in 500 pixel wide photos.  I bet I can fool those of you who think you can.


----------



## timbearden (Dec 13, 2008)

Circular polarizer might help, but most likely a saturation boost, or quazi ortan  without blur and use of a final sharpening.


----------



## nayomie (Dec 15, 2008)

[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]Can I create a Photoshop art and print them that it would be big enough as a wall art? And not necessarily using digital photos, but creating art from scratch. 
Would the quality be good? Any sites that show me how to keep the quality good?[/FONT]


----------



## THORHAMMER (Dec 18, 2008)

#1 just looks like a wide angle with a cir polarizer as the pipe is not very reflective at all. 

#2 looks like a 85m 1.8 wide open with some manual blurring added and shadow detail blown up in the eyes, its nice,
(the canon 85mm is one of the sharpest lenses )


----------



## eminart (Dec 18, 2008)

I agree.  Looks like a combination of good equipment, good technique, and sound post processing.  Every one of those things will vary with each situation you're in, so there's no real answer.


----------



## tsaraleksi (Dec 19, 2008)

She's using a D300 with a 50/1.4 lens. I suspect that there's a little bit of editing going into the eyes to give them all that liquid quality, but probably 85% of this look is coming straight out of camera.


----------

